# A Simple Slingshot



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Hello,

Built not that much the last months, but needed a few new ones because I changed the size of my slingshot - from 3,5 - 4cm back to a 3cm fork gap.
Had a few pieces of exotic wood left and this cames out first:
Black Ebony body with 2 flat pieces of Amboyna on the front and back.









































Hope you like it,

best regards
Torsten


----------



## rosco (Jan 10, 2012)

How can you not like it!

Some superb materials and fine workmanship there. Very elegant piece Torsten.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That is _*classy*_, Torsten! Great work and I love your taste.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Oh, very beautiful ! Superb workmanship .


----------



## inkspot (Dec 27, 2011)

WOW and you call that simple,love the lines, beautiful workmanship.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

You are correct Torsten. *Simply* beautiful!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Love your style Torsten! Wonderful fork, just the size I like too! Wow what a gem!!!


----------



## Geko (Nov 13, 2012)

sweeeeeeet job my friend.!!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Es impresionante Master , es uno de los tirachinas mas bonitos que he visto en mi vida .
















Un gran abrazo desde España .... Alf


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Excellent as always!!


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Stunning!


----------



## Elmar (Apr 27, 2011)

awesome


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Elegant simplicity!


----------



## rlmlam (Nov 1, 2011)

Beautiful Torsten as always
Rick


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

simple but very effective


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That is a beautiful piece, and I love the size ... especially the narrow fork gap.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

So nice. Very glad to see something new from you. Your slingshots kickass.


----------



## snogard (Sep 21, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for all your kind comments guys!!
I like this ss a lot `cause it shoots at what I want









Regards
Torsten


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

Always love to see your work!!


----------



## popedandy (Sep 14, 2012)

That is gorgeous!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

beautiful work brother i am one of your suscribers on your you tube channel also


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Simply beautiful!!!!!
A masterpiece. Congratulations*







*
Cheers!!
Q


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks again guys!



bigron said:


> beautiful work brother i am one of your suscribers on your you tube channel also


...the ww web is a village









best regards
Torsten


----------



## Allen Welsh (Nov 13, 2012)

**** I wish I could build something that "SIMPLE"
Beautiful work and thanks for sharin

Cheers
AL


----------



## crendon (May 5, 2012)

totally stunning workmanship. A joy to look at friend


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Man, that looks freakin awesome. Love the contrast between the black, and the amboyna. Really nice work.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Awesome work as usual Torsten! You have a good feeling with black ebony.....your slingshots are valuables.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Looks as if it was poured! It is that good! Flatband


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2012)

Nice work. Very elegant.


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

very beautiful little shooter! nice work. i like how the black come out. is this the one i have seen unfinished ?


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Very very beautiful slingshot !!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Contrast of colors looks way cool! one thing for sure ... SOTM Dec is going to be REALLY hard!


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Keep coming back to check this one out.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Un simple ESPECTACULAR como siempre.


----------



## Carbon (Nov 18, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks again guys for your nice words!!



Tobse said:


> i like how the black come out. is this the one i have seen unfinished ?


No. The unfinished ss from our meeting is still unfinished








If you remember - it shot not so cool at that time. And therefore I made some changes - I rasped it from a thickness of 22mm down to 17mm. Now it shoots great... no time for a time-consuming finish







Maybe the next days when it gets colder here...

Best regards
Torsten


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful and quality workmanship. Do you think I love







it ?


----------



## kanexor (Dec 7, 2012)

Awesome slingshot.
I like the symmetrical shape and the beautiful colors.
Do you have used powertools?


----------



## David M (Nov 21, 2012)

Very nice work, love it!

David M


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

kanexor said:


> Do you have used powertools?


I have used a srollsaw. And a Dremel (bzw. das Proxxon-Pendant dazu) for the details.

Regards
Torsten


----------



## hood (Jun 2, 2011)

work of art


----------



## kooniu (Jul 14, 2011)

Your forks for a long time I like, but through it with a flat, small and made ​​of extremely well-selected materials to my liking!


----------

